# clear lake?



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

what happened to the report? it was here yesterday. lmao!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I think that guy got whacked. I was looking for some more Clear Lake reports myself.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

people catch fish in clear lake?? This I gotta see....ain't but down the road from me.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Birds have been working real hard for the past 4 days by the hilton.I bet someone could pull a trout or two out of there


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Only thing we have been catching there lately are Channel Cats.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

sure they catch fish in clearlake/creek, fish with three eyes and glow in the dark!!



surficealot said:


> people catch fish in clear lake?? This I gotta see....ain't but down the road from me.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> sure they catch fish in clearlake/creek, fish with three eyes and glow in the dark!!


Kinda like the brio kids I went to highschool with right?


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

*Clear lake trout?*

The guy got pulled because he told of a spot in the channel where somebody has been catching fish. The person catching the fish in the channel has friends in the right places. Why is it that some people can give out that info and not get jerked but others can and nothing happens? I wonder if this will cause me to be banned also?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Captain W said:


> The guy got pulled because he told of a spot in the channel where somebody has been catching fish. The person catching the fish in the channel has friends in the right places. Why is it that some people can give out that info and not get jerked but others can and nothing happens? I wonder if this will cause me to be banned also?


I didn't see the post but I doubt thats why it got pulled or the poster banned(If they were). I could be wrong but in all the time I've been here I've never seen anyone banned for giving directions to a fishing hole.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

exactly right bro



surficealot said:


> Kinda like the brio kids I went to highschool with right?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I live right on clear creek, ive caught many fish in there but you couldnt pay me enough to eat one of those suckers


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam getting the popcorn for this one fella's rule number 1 dont argue with who gets banned and ask questions are else.If there was a case for someone to get banned it was on the hunting board the other day a nice report with awesome pictures and some fella slammed the guy for talking about hunting on public land.That duck fella should have been put in time out.lol


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

backing out of this one.


----------



## Skitterwalker12 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it was a good idea to pull that thread. There is only a small percentage of people on here that have actually taken the time (years on the water) learning the fishing patterns for this bay system. It was inappropriate for that guy to release that information on here (especially a few days before a tourn). People grind it out for years to gain the knowledge to seperate themselves from other anglers. In my opinion it's **** for people to have years of knowledge handed to them without putting in their time.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

skitter i agree with you 100%!


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

skitter, if i follow you correctly, you're saying it's wrong to tell people where you catch your fish at?


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

No crying allowed!! Only fishing....


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

The clear lake thread was the same guy that posted that limits of 32" trout were being caught on the 91st street pier a couple months ago.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

If you think you can get into the Clear Lake Channel, and work the Rocks with 150 Boats anchored up trying to catch Drum.....Go ahead and fish there.

It's a perpetual Parade of every type of boat on Clear Lake.

And getting check by the Warden is almost guaranteed...


----------



## steveh (Oct 13, 2005)

It seemed obvious to me that the guy who posted the original thread about Clear Lake was intentionally trying to sabotage others who fish that area. People like him should be banned from posting anything on this forum or any other for that matter.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Freedom of speech is a wonderful thing however I fear the day when a man in chastized for giving fishing information. Not that I don't have utmost respect for those who have put in the time because I certainly do. For that Matter perhaps said gentleman was is in fact a royal ***** with bad intentions. However I didn't believe that fishing scoop fell under the category of censorship. I only say this based on past as well as current experience on bloodydecks.com. My 2 cents and a few dollars more.

Sincerely,

Chance


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

i work on a dock in clear lake and only catch hardheads =[ to many boats out there


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

What tourny is coming up in the clear lake area?


SD


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I am sure that guy was probably full of bull. But it no secret that Clear Lake is a winter spot. I post reports on the bay that I fish. I do not give exact spots. If we can not point each other in a general direction what are we doing here? I know one person that posted on this post that got **** at a buddy of mine just for saying Clear Lake last year. Guys we do not own these fish. Do not give up your coordinates but who cares if you say East Bay. I did not see this guys post and he must have been precise and that is not cool. Hope ya'll don't ban me for this one. Coop


----------



## sherwood (Mar 28, 2006)

I read the original post and if that's why he got banned, then that's just total ****.  It's not like he gave specific coordinates or structure.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I did not see nor read the post, but for there to be three pages about it, it must have been one h*ll of a post. I guess??????????????


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

rpcoop said:


> I know one person that posted on this post that got **** at a buddy of mine just for saying Clear Lake last year.. Coop


I said clear lake before, but never again. That was my one and only RED dot


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Should be a fun weelend to dock the boat at outriggers and watch the fleet. ROFL!
Who posted what?!? 
--Hop


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hop said:


> Should be a fun weelend to dock the boat at outriggers and watch the fleet. ROFL!
> Who posted what?!?
> --Hop


water is too low!!!


----------



## Ultrastealth (Jun 16, 2006)

If it gets posted here, there wasn't anything secret about it anyway. Note to all, THERE ARE NO SECRET SPOTS IN THE GALVESTON AREA! If you've never encountered anyone fishing "your spot", it's because you just haven't been there when other people were. The real secrets are when to fish a spot. Clear Lake, Clear Lake, Clear Lake!


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

it's simple, if you dont want people know about your honey holes, dont post a fishing report then. If you do, dont be surprised or offended when people ask you about the location. Personally, i dont know why some are so anal and territorial about some freaking PUBLIC fishing spots.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

AMEN BROTHER! This thread is old, let it die off.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Clear Lake News...*

Tillman Fertitta just closed on the deal to purchase Clear Lake. He is in the process of building a wall around the entire body of water. A temporary electric fence is being erected . They will be obstructing all boat ramps as of 7:00 am today. If you have a boat in any of the Clear Lake Marina's...you will be getting a Check in the mail soon.

Your boat now belongs toTillman.

Unless you are able to buy a membership from Tillman Fertitta,

Clear Lake is off limits until further notice.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> I didn't see the post but I doubt thats why it got pulled or the poster banned(If they were). I could be wrong but in all the time I've been here I've never seen anyone banned for giving directions to a fishing hole.


I can say this. This past summer I caught my PB spec at 28 inches and gave a few to many details and everybody that was there almost bushwahcked me for it. I had to email the admin to remove the posting and now two of the buddies won't speak to me anymore. Fine by me. I don't enjoy hanging out with people like that anyway. Mean people suck!! lol


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I saw a guy post some pics a week or so ago and he was accused of bragging and not giving a report. Those of us that spend a lot of money down there launching, eating, fueling, buying bait, spending the night, but aren't expert fishermen apprecitate a little help now and then. The next thing you know people will start posting locations as, "in the saltwater south of Houston." I did not see the post, but I could have used some new coordinates this past Wednesday, because the fish moved out of east bay that day. We fished all day and only caught 3 trout on a reef that's name starts with the letter "H" and is very porular.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

Not much to talk about...???
OK..All the trout are in Clearlake, the prettiest girls are in Florida and California, the biggest deer are in south Texas,,,,

,Well all these miths were put to death for me when I was sitting in a bar in LA and the California guys were saying the prettiest girls in the US were at Gilley's in Pasadena..4 blocks from my house! lol The only fish stories I believe are the ones I make up...lol


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I am with JABX


jabx1962 said:


> Tillman Fertitta just closed on the deal to purchase Clear Lake. He is in the process of building a wall around the entire body of water. A temporary electric fence is being erected . They will be obstructing all boat ramps as of 7:00 am today. If you have a boat in any of the Clear Lake Marina's...you will be getting a Check in the mail soon.
> 
> Your boat now belongs toTillman.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Savage Nation (Sep 22, 2006)

Jabx is full of something smelly, there's no way I'll believe that tillman bought the entire clear lake unless you link the editoral or name the paper that this info can be seen. Besides that just don't sound like a smart business move for a big guy like tillman. Sounds like someone's trying to scare everyone off the lake.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Savage Nation said:


> Jabx is full of something smelly, there's no way I'll believe that tillman bought the entire clear lake unless you link the editoral or name the paper that this info can be seen. Besides that just don't sound like a smart business move for a big guy like tillman. Sounds like someone's trying to scare everyone off the lake.


Are you calling me a Liar?

It's on the Front page of the Houston Post...Go out and get one, and read it yourself..

1 post and you are calling me on the carpet?

I can make a few calls and have you Red Dotted into oblivion..


----------



## The Savage Nation (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't know what a red dot is, so why does'nt the admin just chime in and tell us all exactly what happened with this pulled thread. Dude, like it's been said there ain't no hidden spots.


----------



## rusty63 (Dec 7, 2006)

i agree id like an explanation also thanks


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Red Dotguys--*

Hey Guys
I don't think I'm banned or any thing like that. I have a job and have not been fishing Clearlake lately.
West bay and Moses Lake are producing lots of Trout and thats where i have been spending my off time.
Running thru this thread; some of you guys are wrong about secret fish holes. 
On the original thread, I was told that that hole belonged to someone else and was called a POTLICKER.--I politely moved to another spot.
bbfishbone


----------



## knot (Aug 12, 2005)

your actually right the hole does sorta belong to a few people who earned it but it has gotten out of hand lately and the guy with the attitude is a greeny of about 3months his padna though doesn't diserve this attention but you make the bed you lay in


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Please explain. I'm a "greeny" of about 4 months and I sure don't want to make the mistake of fishing in a hole that belongs to someone else.


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*hole*

[Don't worry Greenie
Unless you own the property its not your hole.The place in question is not open to the public, therefor I d
know they are not talking about the same place.QUOTE=Gator_Nutz]Please explain. I'm a "greeny" of about 4 months and I sure don't want to make the mistake of fishing in a hole that belongs to someone else.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

How is a bay fishing hole owned by someone else? I could see if it were a pond or something.

SD


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

sure wish I had seen the original thread. Maybe someone saved it and can send it to me. Saying that someone "owns" a fishing hole located in public waters is a thread I sure would like to wet a line in. :biggrin:


----------



## knot (Aug 12, 2005)

knot said:


> your actually right the hole does sorta belong to a few people who earned it but it has gotten out of hand lately and the guy with the attitude is a greeny of about 3months his padna though doesn't diserve this attention but you make the bed you lay in


I've quoted myself cause I didn't post that reply. I don't want any part of this bs drama. I was hacked by "grey squirt" him self. Buzz.


----------



## truett (Jan 13, 2006)

Jeff, 
I went back in time and bought a Houston Post, and there was nothing about Tillman buying the ocean.....what are you doing this weekend, maybe we can go fishing in Clear Lake????...


jabx1962 said:


> Are you calling me a Liar?
> 
> It's on the Front page of the Houston Post...Go out and get one, and read it yourself..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If everyone would post up where they caught a trout each day there would be so many places that anyone else wouldn't know where to go.


----------

